# 83rd Annual Academy Awards (2011) **SPOILERS**



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Tonight is the night. Chat about it here. No spoiler tags needed. If you don't want to watch live and want to avoid spoilers, this is not the thread for you.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not gonna get a chance to watch tonight. Could someone PM me if I win anything? Thanks!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

LOL

Of all the award shows this is the most boring. After 1 supporting acting award, ya got crap for about 2 hours. Made for TiVo.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

If you want a minute-by-minute spoiler of everything but who wins, check out Deadline.com. They got banned from covering the awards because of it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Woo hoo, telecast will be live on the west coast!


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Oscars are always live on west coast.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Is that _tonight?_


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Jennifer Hudson =


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Oscars are always live on west coast.


But a lot of award shows haven't been lately, so nice to have one that is live here.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Watching the pre-show. Lots of beautiful dresses. Only one I hated was Cate Blanchett's. Looked like she had baby puke on her shoulders.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm watching in a time delay and just fast forwarding through the red carpet BS until I see someone I like... I stopped when I saw Robert Downey Jr. and Hilary Swank getting interviewed together and holding hands... I backed it up and apparently that's his wife, Susan something or other... Am I crazy or does she look exactly like Hilary Swank.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

There's a bit of a resemblance, but Susan is WAY prettier than Hillary Swank. If you can play a dude, then you're likely not hot. Swank is not hot.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

That was a pretty horrific opening. Doesn't exactly bode well. :down:


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I thought it was fun.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought it was great. Loved how they matched the cinematography.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh my, that "monologue" was truly painful. I want Billy Crystal.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Oh my, that "monologue" was truly painful. I want Billy Crystal.


Agreed. Just bad, bad, and extra bad.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Tom Hanks introing a Gone with the Wind/Titanic montage? Odd, and he needs to keep up with the prompter.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Art Direction: "Alice in Wonderland"

We're off to a rousing start. :/


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Are you going to be bitter snarking through the entire night, Neenahboy?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Academy stats people: was that the longest acceptance speech for Art Direction ever? Sure felt like it.

Cinematography: Wally Pfister, "Inception"

A deserving win.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Are you going to be bitter snarking through the entire night, Neenahboy?


If it continues to be this insufferable, yes. Yes I am.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, well then I'm out of this thread. Have fun.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Are you going to be bitter snarking through the entire night, Neenahboy?





Neenahboy said:


> If it continues to be this insufferable, yes. Yes I am.





LoadStar said:


> Ok, well then I'm out of this thread. Have fun.


Don't shoot the messenger, at least not if he's speaking truths.

The Art Direction acceptance speech was an absolute mess. I know it's all in the spur of the moment, but that went on too long and seemed to be completely pointless. Thank the director, producer, studio, your parents and spouses and families as necessary and move along. It really need not take that long, especially for an award that many people probably look at and ho-hum over.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

/salute Kirk Douglas. Nice to see him there under his own power, such that it is. :up:


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

A Kirk Douglas appearance was nice to see, but they shouldn't have had him present an award IMO. That was painful for everyone.

Best Supporting Actress: Melissa Leo, "The Fighter"

She deserves it, but I was so hoping Hailee Steinfeld would pull it out.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Melissa Leo's on-stage novel is going to cost the other actor award winners way too much on-stage time near the end of the telecast. :down:


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> A Kirk Douglas appearance was nice to see, but they shouldn't have had him present an award IMO. *That was painful for everyone.*
> 
> Best Supporting Actress: Melissa Leo, "The Fighter"
> 
> She deserves it, but I was so hoping Hailee Steinfeld would pull it out.


I disagree about having Kirk Douglas present -- yes it was somewhat painful, but also somewhat inspiring at the same time. The man is a living legend. It's a shame he never won an Oscar himself.

As to the award, I haven't seen The Fighter yet so I'm not able to say anything about Melissa Leo's performance in it but I did see Frozen River and I remember her work from Homicide: Life on the Street before that. She's a very good actress and I can easily imagine she turned in an excellent performance.

I did see True Grit and liked Hailee Steinfeld in it and wouldn't have felt bad seeing her win, though she likely benefited a great deal from the direction, the story, etc.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Animated Short: "The Lost Thing"


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Is there some age rule to be nominated as Best Actress? Hailee Steinfeld was not in a supporting role.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Animated Feature: "Toy Story 3"

:up:


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Adapted Screenplay: Aaron Sorkin for "The Social Network"

Another no-brainer.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Kirk Dougles was Great!
yeah, I'm on delay


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Original Screenplay: David Seidler for "The King's Speech"

A most excellent screenplay, and much deserved.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

I hope 127 Hours wins something tonight.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

This is gonna be a long night. Even Hughes Jackman thought so!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Russell Brand for next year please!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Foreign Language Film: "In A Better World"

It's sad when a Russell Brand/Helen Mirren joint appearance has been the funniest thing all evening.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I've already laughed, and I've only been watching for a few minutes. (Charlie Sheen joke while Franco was in a dress.)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Javier Bardem gets a nom but 'Biutiful' doesn't win?!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Supporting Actor: Christian Bale for "The Fighter"

I certainly wasn't the biggest fan of the film as a whole, but he was great. Was hoping for Geoffrey Rush, though.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought 'The Fighter' was over-rated. But he and Leo were the reason to see it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I probably shouldn't watch this. I've seen absolutely no movies in the last year. Seriously. Not one.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Did it seem like Christian Bale got booed when he mentioned Dick Ecklund's website?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Why the hell is Anne Sweeney up there with Sherak? I know the broadcast contract was just renewed, but I don't recall them ever doing that.

Hopefully that was the extent of Sherak on stage this evening.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Mark my words. Amy Adams will have a long and successful career. She's so danged talented.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Original Score: Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross for "The Social Network"

LOVING this win. :up: :up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Wow. Trent Reznor, an Academy Award.

I mean, that's flat awesome. But not something I ever thought I'd see 18 years ago.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Who the hell did Scarlett Johansson's hair?!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

So did Banksy show up, and if so, dressed as what?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Scarlett Johansson and Matthew McConaughey. Oy.

Best Sound Mixing/Sound Editing: "Inception"


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Wow. Trent Reznor, an Academy Award.
> 
> I mean, that's flat awesome. But not something I ever thought I'd see 18 years ago.


I would find it far more shocking if Eminem and Three 6 Mafia didn't have Oscars. But yeah, sort of a WTF moment.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> I would find it far more shocking if Eminem and Three 6 Mafia didn't have Oscars. But yeah, sort of a WTF moment.


That's a good point. They've always had a little progressive streak in them in that category.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Marisa Tomei looks stunning tonight.

/didn't watch the red carpet specials


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> I would find it far more shocking if Eminem and Three 6 Mafia didn't have Oscars. But yeah, sort of a WTF moment.


It's a really good score.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I absolutely love this dress on (Cate Blanchett?)


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Not sure if the "Congratulations Nerds" comment was entirely necessary. I'm guessing we'll be hearing a complaint from one of the technical unions tomorrow.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Makeup: "The Wolfman"

I'm not sure I want to live in a world in which "The Wolfman" has an Oscar, even if it is for makeup.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> It's a really good score.


I wasn't implying that it wasn't deserved. There's just a little bit of, "Wow, the dude from Nine Inch Nails has an Oscar."


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Costume design-my favorite category.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> I wasn't implying that it wasn't deserved. There's just a little bit of, "Wow, the dude from Nine Inch Nails has an Oscar."


Wow. I think that's now TWO whole things we agree on!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Colleen Atwood is a wonderful talent. But a terrible public speaker.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Costume Design: "Alice in Wonderland"

Thought for sure it would be "The King's Speech"...the Academy loves royalty. Meh.

And a major +1 to Angie. Holy crap.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Reading from piece of paper.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Did they just pick people off the street for that montage? They're getting desperate.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Best Makeup: "The Wolfman"
> 
> I'm not sure I want to live in a world in which "The Wolfman" has an Oscar, even if it is for makeup.


I swear I heard somewhere that The Wolfman was so bad that they almost released it direct-to-DVD.

I really hate when they play people off - it's really a once in a lifetime thing so cut out some of the other crap and let people have their moments. However, when someone's reading directly from their card I'll pull that requirement...show some heart, don't give a speech.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Did they just pick people off the street for that montage? They're getting desperate.


Seems so..

Other than President Obama


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I really, really, realllly want to like Randy Newman.

But I don't.

Also, he's looking old.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Wow. I think that's now TWO whole things we agree on!


I know. I'm a little scared.  Might be the first sign of the impending apocalypse.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The sound mixing for Randy Newman is terrible. Didn't they just award that Oscar?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Did they just pick people off the street for that montage? They're getting desperate.


I kind of liked that. How the big songs impacted small people.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I watched The Wolfman. It should've gone straight to DVD. That's how bad it was.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

So my eyes weren't deceiving me...Chuck is definitely singing...something.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

"I See The Light" should totally win for Original Song. It won't, but it should.


----------



## CorgiMom28 (Jan 7, 2007)

Sparty99 said:


> So my eyes weren't deceiving me...Chuck is definitely singing...something.


Wow! Chuck is singing!


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

James Franco is a dud, Anne Hathaway could have done this solo!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

CorgiMom28 said:


> Wow! Chuck is singing!


He looked like Greg Brady's son.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I really, really, realllly want to like Randy Newman.
> 
> But I don't.
> 
> Also, he's looking old.


Every time I see or hear Randy Newman, I can't help but think of the family guy sketch

http://www.220.ro/desene-animate/Family-Guy-Randy-Newman/O4pfCdxLrx/


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Documentary Short Subject: "Strangers No More"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Every time I see or hear Randy Newman, I can't help but think of the family guy sketch
> 
> http://www.220.ro/desene-animate/Family-Guy-Randy-Newman/O4pfCdxLrx/


I was thinking the same thing.

Sat through a bizzare Randy Newman performance at a Mac World Keynote speech a few years ago. Just strange.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

"I shoulda got a haircut"

lol


Might be best line of the night so far.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Live Action Short: "God of Love"

Carla from "Top Chef" won an Oscar?!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> "I shoulda got a haircut"
> 
> lol
> 
> Might be best line of the night so far.


Seriously. That was just an awesome speech.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Best use of AutoTune evah!!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Autotune Harry Potter.


And Toy Story..


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Autotuning the nominees. Awesome. :up:


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

lol

he doesn't own a shirt.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Ha. He Doesn't Own a Shirt.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

How much do I love Anne Hathaway.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> How much do I love Anne Hathaway.


Probably not as much as me.

Ot, at least, in exactly the same way


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Here comes Best Documentary...will Banksy appear?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Documentary: "Inside Job"

Well, never mind.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, that was disappointing.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I still don't understand what autotune is.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Can someone who understands the documentary category explain why Waiting for Superman and The Pat Tillman Story (and in years past things like Hoop Dreams) aren't nominated?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> I still don't understand what autotune is.


Watch Glee.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Well, that was disappointing.


Documentary film makers hate when yours is popular.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Billy Crystal's appearance is coming about 90 minutes too late.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Yay!!!

The show is finally starting..


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> I still don't understand what autotune is.


Essentially, a fancy computer program that takes sound and processes it into a particular pitch/tone. Used properly, it's virtually undetectable and makes good singers great, like they can hold perfect pitch and tone. Used improperly, it sounds very robotic and alien.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-Tune


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Essentially, a fancy computer program that takes sound and processes it into a particular pitch/tone. Used properly, it's virtually undetectable and makes good singers great, like they can hold perfect pitch and tone. Used improperly, it sounds very robotic and alien.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-Tune


Or, used creatively, it can make a robotic, alien voice that makes for a funny bit.

See Antoine Dodson.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Sparty99 said:


> Can someone who understands the documentary category explain why Waiting for Superman and The Pat Tillman Story (and in years past things like Hoop Dreams) aren't nominated?


It did make the short list, but some parts of "Waiting for Superman" were found to have been staged (a mother touring a charter school already knowing that her child didn't get in, for example), and it's been theorized that the voters had general accuracy problems with it.

"The Tillman Story" was just a shameful snub.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Robert and Jude are pretty funny.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Visual Effects: "Inception"

Shocking!


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Seeing the other 4 nominees' digital effects and putting it up against the rotating hotel from Inception showed that the right movie won that category.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

another win for Social Network!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Film Editing: "The Social Network"

"The Social Network" is no longer tied in total Oscars with "Alice in Wonderland," and all is right with the world.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

From what I've seen, Alice In Wonderland deserved at least one of those awards (costuming.)

I really ought to see at least "The Social Network."


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

The mom in that Sprint commercial was just creepy.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

That marroon dress on Anne is stunning.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Hold the phone, Franco. You're telling me "Winter's Bone" is a double entendre?

Inconceivable!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh no.

I do not care for Jennifer Hudson.

Oh. She's not singing. That's okay.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

:up: :up: to whoever it was that matched the amount of film grain in the opening sketch with the source material.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Hold the phone, Franco. You're telling me "Winter's Bone" is a double entendre?
> 
> Inconceivable!


tee hee..


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

"Country music's newest superstar"?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Original Song: "We Belong Together," Randy Newman

Eh.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

She's got talent to sing, but she always looks terrified, which affects your voice.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Woo Randy

Randy, walking up on the stage, left foot right foot left foot right foot, Randy speaking into the Mic, thanking a lot of people


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

So, what is more unexpected? 


Academy Award winner Trent Reznor or Academy Award winner Jennifer Hudson


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> Woo Randy
> 
> Randy, walking up on the stage, left foot right foot left foot right foot, Randy speaking into the Mic, thanking a lot of people


lol


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> So, what is more unexpected?
> 
> Academy Award winner Trent Reznor or Academy Award winner Jennifer Hudson


Given their histories?

I was going to say Reznor. But then I remembered how Jennifer Hudson got famous.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> Best Original Song: "We Belong Together," Randy Newman
> 
> Eh.


Hate that he won, but dug his speech.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Given their histories?
> 
> I was going to say Reznor. But then I remembered how Jennifer Hudson got famous.


Yes.. Exactly.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Another great Oscar promo for "Modern Family." :up:


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Favorite part of the evening? Modern Family promo. 

So, so awesome.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Eat, Pray, In The Chest.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Oy....


Celine...

Is this the dead people segment?


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I love In Memoriam. I hate Celine Dion.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

yes it is.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Aw, why'd they cut the crowd noise from the In Memoriams?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Aw, why'd they cut the crowd noise from the In Memoriams?


i was wondering the same thing. No reactions? Or just audio "tricks".


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Awesome tweet from one of the HitFlix.com writers:



> Oh come on. If I can't hear the audience clapping, how do I know who WON?!?!?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> So, what is more unexpected?
> 
> Academy Award winner Trent Reznor or Academy Award winner Jennifer Hudson


Trent Reznor, easy. Although I do think that Jennifer Hudson won her Oscar mostly because she sang her biggest scenes and wasn't a huge fan of that win.



YCantAngieRead said:


> Given their histories?
> 
> I was going to say Reznor. But then I remembered how Jennifer Hudson got famous.


I know people look down on the people who make it big on American Idol, but the winners are not without talent. I look at it as a way to open up the Hollywood system to the average person on the street a little bit more.

(And I say that as someone who can honestly say I've never watched a single episode of the show.)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> i was wondering the same thing. No reactions? Or just audio "tricks".


Not to show favoritism?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Has anyone ever seen a clip of Lena Horne singing something other than "Stormy Weather"?


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Hillary Swank should have been nominated for Conviction


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I love In Memoriam. I hate Celine Dion.


Should've just played something by John Barry. Out of Africa... Somewhere in Time... Goldfinger? I mean anything but Celine Dion.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Director: Tom Hooper, "The King's Speech"

Was hoping for Fincher, but the Director category is usually good foreshadowing for Best Picture, so I'm encouraged.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> Trent Reznor, easy. Although I do think that Jennifer Hudson won her Oscar mostly because she sang her biggest scenes and wasn't a huge fan of that win.
> 
> I know people look down on the people who make it big on American Idol, but the winners are not without talent. I look at it as a way to open up the Hollywood system to the average person on the street a little bit more.
> 
> (And I say that as someone who can honestly say I've never watched a single episode of the show.)


Yeah, I know. I even like a handful-Chris Daughtry is one of my favorites.

It's just that...well, Jennifer Hudson is a screamer.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Total upset for Fincher? I think so!


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Best Director: Tom Hooper, "The King's Speech"
> 
> Was hoping for Fincher, but the Director category is usually good foreshadowing for Best Picture, so I'm encouraged.


Do you mean discouraged? 'Cuz this means Social Network might not win!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

ElJay said:


> Should've just played something by John Barry. Out of Africa... Somewhere in Time... Goldfinger? I mean anything but Celine Dion.


Fingernails on a chalkboard. People hacking up a lung. Screaming teenagers at a Justin Bieber Concert.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I would also like to see Black Swan, I think.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Actress: Natalie Portman, "Black Swan"

Most excellent. :up:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

My pick would've been Annette Bening.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Best Actress: Natalie Portman, "Black Swan"
> 
> Most excellent. :up:


I don't know why I thought of this - probably because of the Star Wars prequels, where Natalie Portman was not at her best - but I would like to see a list of the worst movies starring actors & actresses who won Oscars (and not things where they had a bit part at the beginning of their career...I'm talking Jaws: The Revenge with Michael Caine).


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Anne Hathaway tells us to drink at home. We are, Anne. We are.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Wow, Natalie Portman's speech - words, words, words...


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Can I just say that Anne Hathaway's blue dress is amazing?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow this has been another snoozefest....please don't let these two host ever again.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Can I just say that Anne Hathaway's blue dress is amazing?


Yeah, it is. She wears it stunningly.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

We're so close. C'mon guys, you can do it. Finish on time.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Jeff, . . Dude.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Best Actor: Colin Firth, "The King's Speech"

And last year's "A Single Man" snub is avenged. Another no-brainer.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

So why are people who are watching this live posting to each other who is winning etc ever second?? Can't they see that for themselves on the TV???


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yeah, it is. She wears it stunningly.


The last dress...WOW!!


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Best Actor: Colin Firth, "The King's Speech"
> 
> And last year's "A Single Man" snub is avenged. Another no-brainer.


I haven't seen The King's Speech so I can't give a fully educated opinion, but the clip they showed of Jesse Eisenberg reminded me what a great performance he gave in The Social Network. He really nailed the performance of a guy with what appeared to be significantly limited social skills and just gave off a presence of an extremely unlikable guy without knowing why he'd be unlikable.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

How many times did Anne Hathaway changes dresses?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow, to say the editing of the montage was skewed is a massive understatement. They're not even trying to pretend any more.

Best Picture: "The King's Speech"

And with that, any residual suspense (of which there should have been none) just got sucked from the broadcast. Let's just say it: this was an unmitigated fiasco, and totally inexcusable given last year's fantastic crop of films. The academy should be ashamed of itself.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I didn't think it was so bad, actually.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I pretty much enjoyed the show, and I usually don't.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I didn't think it was so bad, actually.


I liked it as well.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> I pretty much enjoyed the show, and I usually don't.


Yeah, this is where I'm at. I didn't get bored, like I usually do. Anne Hathaway, as always, was delightful. I love watching her-she's so excited about everything.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> I don't know why I thought of this - probably because of the Star Wars prequels, where Natalie Portman was not at her best - but I would like to see a list of the worst movies starring actors & actresses who won Oscars (and not things where they had a bit part at the beginning of their career...I'm talking Jaws: The Revenge with Michael Caine).


Pretty sure we've played this game at home.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

This is cute.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

And there's a little boy on the end of the higher platform who's truly destined for musical theatre.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Did Natalie Portman marry the Black Swan choreographer??


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I thought this started at 8:30. Oh well.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> Did Natalie Portman marry the Black Swan choreographer??


Not yet, but they're engaged. I think.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> I thought this started at 8:30. Oh well.


Hope you enjoyed the last ten minutes.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Anne Hathaway's very last gown, during the PS 22 kids' song -- homina homina homina. Makes up for the Judge Dredd battlesuit before it.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Neenahboy said:


> And with that, any residual suspense (of which there should have been none) just got sucked from the broadcast. Let's just say it: this was an unmitigated fiasco, and totally inexcusable given last year's fantastic crop of films. The academy should be ashamed of itself.


And this year was different than any previous year because... ?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

If Franco was any stiffer his spine would snap.

I did enjoy the closing music montage.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And that's the show. G'nite, all.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

That montage certainly foreshadowed the winner, didn't it? 
It was very obvious after the first 10s that The King's Speech would win.

The shout outs to General Hospital were nice.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I absolutely adore Sandra Bullock. I'm not a huge fan of the dress she wore. I don't think it was a good color for her.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Anne Hathaway's very last gown, during the PS 22 kids' song -- homina homina homina. Makes up for the Judge Dredd battlesuit before it.


I was extremely jealous of Franco's upper arm as they introduced the kids. He was getting some very favorable attention from certain parts of Anne's anatomy.


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Alfer said:


> So why are people who are watching this live posting to each other who is winning etc ever second?? Can't they see that for themselves on the TV???


Because, this is the all new www.TivocommunityOscarsTwitter.com


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Wow, to say the editing of the montage was skewed is a massive understatement. They're not even trying to pretend any more.
> 
> Best Picture: "The King's Speech"
> 
> And with that, any residual suspense (of which there should have been none) just got sucked from the broadcast. Let's just say it: this was an unmitigated fiasco, and totally inexcusable given last year's fantastic crop of films. The academy should be ashamed of itself.


No, they really shouldn't. I thought it was a fairly brilliant montage, and let's face it, by the time the Oscars roll around, there really isn't much suspense left as to who's going to win Best Picture. The last time it was a great mystery was the '05 Awards (Crash), and I had to look that up. Before that it was probably the '98 Awards with the Shakespeare In Love fiasco.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Hope you enjoyed the last ten minutes.


I saved myself three hours and I still know the winners. 

I really did want to watch it. I forgot that they show it live on the west coast.


----------



## stargazer21 (May 22, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> And there's a little boy on the end of the higher platform who's truly destined for musical theatre.


Hehe...I totally know which one you're talking about, and said the same thing. 

I haven't watched the whole show in years, but I kinda enjoyed this one.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I agreed with most of the winners, but I'm bummed that Geoffrey Rush didn't win. I haven't seen The Fighter yet, though, so I might change my mind.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> Best Original Score: Trent Reznor and Atticus Ross for "The Social Network"
> 
> LOVING this win. :up: :up:


Me too. :up::up:


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Total upset for Fincher? I think so!


David Fincher's always marched to the beat of his own drummer, which I love.

From Nikki Finke @ Deadline Hollywood:

http://www.deadline.com/2011/02/nikkis-5th-annual-oscars-live-snarking/



> This is the only surprise winner so far. Seriously. Everyone explained away HBO's John Adams miniseries director Tom Hooper's win at the Directors Guild because of the overwhelming TV membership of that union. The thinking was that, with this movie bunch, The Social Network's David Fincher would win in a split decision with Best Picture. But Fincher has been and apparently still is wildly unpopular in Hollywood because of his unmitigated arrogance which people who like him describe as iconoclasm. Someone at Paramount once told me a hilarious anecdote about how David refused to bow down to Oprah just to have her publicize his movie Benjamin Buttons [sic]. And everybody was saying to him, But this is so important. You dont understand, and hes like I dont give a damn about Oprah. On that I totally agree with him. But that's what causes you to lose Oscars because this is first and foremost a popularity contest, folks.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> How many times did Anne Hathaway changes dresses?


Dunno, but given how many hideous things we saw on the Red Carpet, now we know why. She had all the good ones. The last two were especially amazing. That last one would have been better in a nude color.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> If Franco was any stiffer his spine would snap.
> 
> I did enjoy the closing music montage.


He was dreadful. Should have just let Anne do it alone. ( as someone said earlier). He added nothing.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm putting my vote in early for Sandra Bullock to host next year, she seems like she could handle it nicely from what we saw.

KD


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Anyone else think Christian Bale forgot his wife's name in his acceptance speech? The View is talking about it. I didn't see it that way. I felt he got choked up when he saw his wife.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Are you going to be bitter snarking through the entire night, Neenahboy?


That's his schtick.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Dunno, but given how many hideous things we saw on the Red Carpet, now we know why. She had all the good ones. The last two were especially amazing. That last one would have been better in a nude color.


I honestly didn't much care for the last one. I really liked the blue one, and the burgundy one.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

So, was Helena Bonham Carter the actor/actress who appeared in the most nominated movies this year? _Alice in Wonderland_, _Harry Potter_, and _The King's Speech_?


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Totally think Robert Downey Jr and Jude Law should host next year.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Anyone else think Christian Bale forgot his wife's name in his acceptance speech? The View is talking about it. I didn't see it that way. I felt he got choked up when he saw his wife.


It seemed to me like he forgot her name too. Although if that means I'm agreeing with the women from The View I'll reconsider my opinion.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Satchel said:


> Totally think Robert Downey Jr and Jude Law should host next year.


I liked Robert Downey Jr until he got all pissy about Ricky Gervais at the previous award show. You can't be a rebellious guy and then get upset when someone does it for real 

I think Bale got choked up.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

I thought Anne Hathaway was beautiful (duh!) and a passable Oscar host, though she could use some better writing.

James Franco could have been replaced by an empty tux ... except when he put on the Marilyn Monroe dress, which was kinda fun.

Billy Crystal was funnier in two minutes than those two were for the whole night.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I think it's funny that there was all the talk about how they were trying to go for the young demo . . . and then the tributes were to GWTW, Kirk Douglas, Bob Hope, and Lena Horne. And Billy Crystal got the biggest ovation, from all the old folks wishing he were hosting again. 



gossamer88 said:


> Anyone else think Christian Bale forgot his wife's name in his acceptance speech? The View is talking about it. I didn't see it that way. I felt he got choked up when he saw his wife.


He didn't forget his wife's name, he got choked up as soon as he said "my wife." He even commented on how he was getting emotional and was trying to keep it together, or something.

He's thanked his wife a million times in the past couple of months, it seems highly unlikely he forgot her name. And lots of people thank their husband, or wife, or "love" or whatever without saying their name.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Anyone else think Christian Bale forgot his wife's name in his acceptance speech? The View is talking about it. I didn't see it that way. I felt he got choked up when he saw his wife.


Do they explain why Christian Bale insists on talking in that bad cockney accent? What role is he working on?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Sorry, I guess I haven't seen enough of those types of movies, so I didn't realize how well Ann Hathaway could sing in Broadway musical theater style. If only she had taken off those ridiculously Bozo-big eyelashes.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Charlie Sheen should host next year.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

netringer said:


> Do they explain why Christian Bale insists on talking in that bad cockney accent? What role is he working on?


I thought it was Welsh.

Does it really sound that different from Rhys Ifans or Tom Jones or . . . (trying to think of another Welshman) . . ? It sounds similar to me but I'm sure I can't hear the differences. Although he's said that he thinks it's a cross between English and Welsh b/c he lived in both growing up, and they moved around a lot. And one of his parents is South african iirc.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

When the show "bombs", who to blame? The hosts? The people producing and writing the show? I mean, how much control do Anne Hathaway and James Franco really get in something like this?

If you take away all of their junk, was last night's show any better or worse than any other Oscars? It seems what makes the Oscars more memorable is a great speech by a winner. Or a surprise win. Or some odd moment with a presenter. Though a lot of those moments with presenters is written, planned schtick that can go wrong.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Is there some age rule to be nominated as Best Actress? Hailee Steinfeld was not in a supporting role.


For the Oscars, it is up to the actors that cast the nominating ballots to decide whether a role is "leading" or "supporting". The counting for leading actor and supporting actor is simultaneous, and whichever one gets to the necessary number (using the academy's preference system) first is the category used. (If they both reach their "magic numbers" in the same "round", the one with the higher percentage of ballots is used.)

This is different from Emmys, where the performer chooses whether to enter as Leading or Supporting (or, if credited as "Special Guest Star," as Guest), although the Academy has the final say. (This rule burned either Matthew Perry or Matt LeBlanc once, as, at the time, all six _Friends_ stars entered as Supporting, but his agent entered him as Leading, and while he was allowed to withdraw the entry (and did), it was too late to enter a corrected one.)

-- Don


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

So to paraphrase Jon Stewart. "If you're scoring along at home, that's Trent Reznor one, Kirk Douglas zero."


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Well, I enjoyed it but I always enjoy awards shows.
I read while they are on at a barely perceptible volume, and if I sense something interesting going on I back up and watch it.

The cheesy kids at the end were sort of odd. Whomever coached them on how to behave had some really strange ideas about performing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

wait.. What did I miss? I saw the kids. But what did they do that made them strange or cheesy? (beyond normal cheese factor of having a bunch of young kids sing "Somewhere Over The Rainbow")


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

netringer said:


> Do they explain why Christian Bale insists on talking in that bad cockney accent? What role is he working on?


That's his actual accent.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Sparty99 said:


> That's his actual accent.


Sometimes.

I have heard him in interviews using a much, much more posh dialect. I have also heard him sound more Welsh, and more American.

That is certainly the accent that he's been using pretty consistently for this award season, though. It was pretty jarring for me the first time I heard it. 

For someone who can choose to sound like anyone he wants, I think that it's interesting that he chooses to sound like a poor, Cockney flower girl.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> When the show "bombs", who to blame? The hosts? The people producing and writing the show? I mean, how much control do Anne Hathaway and James Franco really get in something like this?
> 
> If you take away all of their junk, was last night's show any better or worse than any other Oscars? It seems what makes the Oscars more memorable is a great speech by a winner. Or a surprise win. Or some odd moment with a presenter. Though a lot of those moments with presenters is written, planned schtick that can go wrong.


This. I thought that Anne was fine, and James was doing a fine impersonation of a blow-up doll.

But that was better than what I imagined, which was some tragic attempt at being young! and fresh! and hip!

This is the Academy Awards. Tell a couple jokes, sing a song and then get out of the way. The awards, the dresses, the speeches...that should be the story.

I wasn't bored. I was giddy, as I always am. But I didn't find them distractingly awful. Mostly, they just stayed out of the way.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> For the Oscars, it is up to the actors that cast the nominating ballots to decide whether a role is "leading" or "supporting".


True, but . . . the studio usually decides ahead of time what category they will "push" an actor for in the For Your Consideration ads.

IIRC, the FYC ads put Hailee in the supporting category, so that decision was made by the studio (Paramount?). They pushed her for that category b/c they thought she had a much better chance at a nom, and they were probably right.



Lori said:


> I have heard him in interviews using a much, much more posh dialect. I have also heard him sound more Welsh, and more American.


He talks about this in interviews, and says he tries to stick with an American accent when he's doing press in the US b/c he gets a lot of comments when he doesn't. But his own accent is that odd blend of English-Welsh, b/c he lived all over as a kid.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> i was wondering the same thing. No reactions? Or just audio "tricks".


Almost certainly just cutting off the microphones aimed at the audience. I doubt that there wouldn't be any reaction to any of them, even if they were told not to applaud. I for one think that whoever came up with this idea should be nominated for an Emmy (Sound Editing or Sound Mixing, as appropriate).

Speaking of In Memoriam, from what I have seen, the "glaring omission" this year seems to be Corey Haim. My take on this:
"Why wasn't Corey Haim in the In Memoriam segment?"
"Isn't he still alive?"
"You're thinking of Corey Feldman."
"Wait - you mean there really are two of them? I thought it was a trick Seth Green did on _Robot Chicken_..."

-- Don


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Almost certainly just cutting off the microphones aimed at the audience. I doubt that there wouldn't be any reaction to any of them, even if they were told not to applaud. I for one think that whoever came up with this idea should be nominated for an Emmy (Sound Editing or Sound Mixing, as appropriate).


I think what made it so striking was that I had never seen it done this way before for any award show. The more I think about it, the more I think you are right. It was (is) a great idea. Maybe it will be come the standard now? I'd hold off on the Emmy, though. The same person that made the "no audience noise" call probably also picked Celine Dion to sign.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Magnolia88 said:


> True, but . . . the studio usually decides ahead of time what category they will "push" an actor for in the For Your Consideration ads.
> 
> IIRC, the FYC ads put Hailee in the supporting category, so that decision was made by the studio (Paramount?). They pushed her for that category b/c they thought she had a much better chance at a nom, and they were probably right.
> 
> He talks about this in interviews, and says he tries to stick with an American accent when he's doing press in the US b/c he gets a lot of comments when he doesn't. But his own accent is that odd blend of English-Welsh, b/c he lived all over as a kid.


But even when he's not doing an American accent for us yanks, his accent is still different from interview to interview. I watched some press for various films last night on youtube, and it was just all over the place. Maybe it has to do with a) how much time he has spent at home, b) what accent he has been working on for a role and c) how drunk he is.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> (Anne Hathaway) would have been better in a nude color.


Fixed your post. Surprised nobody else did yet.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Well, I enjoyed it but I always enjoy awards shows.
> I read while they are on at a barely perceptible volume, and if I sense something interesting going on I back up and watch it.
> 
> The cheesy kids at the end were sort of odd. Whomever coached them on how to behave had some really strange ideas about performing.


I think they were doing some sort of sign language hybrid thing.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Lori said:


> But even when he's not doing an American accent for us yanks, his accent is still different from interview to interview. I watched some press for various films last night on youtube, and it was just all over the place. Maybe it has to do with a) how much time he has spent at home, b) what accent he has been working on for a role and c) how drunk he is.


I think I remember maybe reading or hearing somewhere that during press junkets for movies he likes to use the accent he used for his role in the movie. Maybe to not confuse the audience was the reason he gave? He comes off as kind of disdainful of the common folk, so that wouldn't surprise me. And it would explain why he sounds different in every interview, because it depends on what film he is promoting and what accent he used in that film.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

On Bill Simmons's podcast today he spoke with Dan Silver (both work for ESPN, I believe Silver works for ESPN Films) and they had an intriguing idea. Basically, they suggested that the Oscars be awarded 5 years later, so for example the awards that were given out last night would've been for 2005. In that situation you'd probably see Brokeback Mountain beating out Crash and you'd almost certainly never see disgraces like Shakespeare in Love over Saving Private Ryan, Forrest Gump over Pulp Fiction and The Shawshank Redemption or Ordinary People over Raging Bull. Definitely an interesting thought.

Then again, it was interesting that Steven Spielberg essentially came out and said, "Look, it doesn't matter what wins Best Picture since things like Citizen Kane and Raging Bull didn't win it."


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Do they actually show the Technical Awards Session on TV? I actually would like to see that sometime.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

DeDondeEs said:


> Do they actually show the Technical Awards Session on TV? I actually would like to see that sometime.


Most of the Tech Awards are done off camera, since most of the public doesn't know who they are. And they don't walk the red carpet.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DeDondeEs said:


> Do they actually show the Technical Awards Session on TV? I actually would like to see that sometime.


Sure.. Some of the sound awards and visual effects awards, art direction, and the editing award.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

All of the regular Oscars in the named categories are shown on TV.

The Scientific and Technical Awards that are given out in the non-televised ceremony are special awards, not regular Oscar categories. They are for significant advancements in some area.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

trainman said:


> Fixed your post. Surprised nobody else did yet.












Moderately Not Safe for Work:http://images3.makefive.com/images/...st-celebrity-nipple-slips/anne-hathaway-7.jpg

And she is much prettier without the awning-sized eyelashes.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

netringer said:


> Moderately Not Safe for Work:http://images3.makefive.com/images/...st-celebrity-nipple-slips/anne-hathaway-7.jpg
> 
> And she is much prettier without the awning-sized eyelashes.


If I weren't at work, I'd BIMB. Nice. Reminds me I have to rent love and other drugs when it comes out.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> All of the regular Oscars in the named categories are shown on TV.
> 
> The Scientific and Technical Awards that are given out in the non-televised ceremony are special awards, not regular Oscar categories. They are for significant advancements in some area.


Also, there are different "levels" of Scientific and Technical Awards. When somebody does something worthy of an actual Oscar statue (for example IMAX), they mention the person/company's name (and usually have some footage of just the person/company holding the Oscar). The last person to win one was one of the founders of Pixar, a couple of years ago.

-- Don


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> If I weren't at work, I'd BIMB. Nice. Reminds me I have to rent love and other drugs when it comes out.


It's out today.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> If I weren't at work, I'd BIMB. Nice. Reminds me I have to rent love and other drugs when it comes out.


Yes...yes you do.


----------

